# U.S. QUICKIES!



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A very nice forgotten thread; is there a possibility to see more updates?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*INDIANAPOLIS: Inside the Capitol*

While the exterior is textbook Neoclassical, the interior of the capitol building is Neo-Renaissance in style. and actually contemporary to a bunch of buildings built in Europe. I have personally visited the Vienna city court building, on the Ringstrasse, which features very similar lighting and ceilings, although the Vienna building's ornaments are tiles. 

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*INDIANAPOLIS: Monument Views*

The views from the top of the Monument aren't especially high, but they are great!

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*INDIANAPOLIS: Inside the War Memorial*

The interior of the War Memorial includes several spaces. The main space, the "Shrine" follows the exterior in its neoclassical-art déco combination. I must say that I was a little taken aback by the choice of lighting here, which makes the place bombastic and garish. This particular piece of propaganda really misses the mark. It ultimately distracts from the memory of the servicemen and women it purportedly honors. The underground theater is a much more successful space, with its carved ceiling and round design. 

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*INDIANAPOLIS: Main Library*

Let's check out the main branch of the Public Library, with its old and new sections. 

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*INDIANAPOLIS: Downtown*

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Indianapolis, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PHILADELPHIA

As the largest city between New York and Washington, the traditional, liberal axis of power along the Northeastern coast of the country, Philadelphia is overlooked more often than it should. Its collection of world-class museums is reason enough to put it on your list. People with any interest in history should do likewise, with the city's concentration of monuments and heritage sites.

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PHILADELPHIA: MAIN TRAIN STATION
If your point of departure is either Washington or New York, you may decide to arrive by train. Not a bad choice, if only to arrive in the city's beautiful central train station.

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PHILADELPHIA: ST PAUL AND ST PETER CATHEDRAL 

Saint Paul and Peter Cathedral is the city's main catholic temple. I was the only one visiting. I guess coming from a country where so many artistic treasures are also part of the religious heritage, I tend to want to see them anywhere I go. This was beautiful more in its solemnity and silence. This one was clearly inspired by Saint Peter's Basilica in Rome, and is very similar to Montréal's Marie Reine-du-monde basilica. Maybe there are many more miniature Saint Peters North of the Mexican border?

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PHILADELPHIA FREE LIBRARY

The main branch of the "Free" Library. I thought the name had to do with Philadelphia's historic role, but it turns out that in the old days, most libraries in the United States were at some point facilities you had to pay to use or borrow from. Even publicly funded ones. So it was a big deal with such a large one suddenly became open to everyone. The neoclassical structure may not be very different from similar institutions in the U.S., but if you join a guided tour, you'll have a look behind the scenes, including the experimental garden on the roof. Cool views!

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PHILADELPHIA: FRANKLIN INSTITUTE 

The Franklin Institute is billed as a top attraction for children, but this combination of technological, natural and science exhibits will likely interest anyone. I was only there for the weekend, and I had to prioritize. But this one definitely looked cool.

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PHILADELPHIA: BARNES FOUNDATION

The Benjamin Franklin Parkway (yes, Ben's everywhere here!) is a monumental tree-lined boulevard inspired by the Champs-Élysées in Paris. This is a beautiful walk and a must for every art lover. The Barnes Collection is a private collection housed in the original home of the eponymous founder. There is also a large modern annex. This is one of the largest collections of European early 20th Century avant-garde art. This includes murals Matisse painted specifically for the site. No photography allowed in the exhibition rooms.

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

[Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PHILADELPHIA: Random impressions

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## Mascabrother (Jan 25, 2009)

Beautiful Philadelphia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates from U.S.A.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What many people outside the U.S don't realize is how much artistic wealth there is in the city. The biggest hoard is definitely at the Philadelphia Museum of Art. This is huge place, of encyclopaedical ambitions. From antiquity to modern art, from South Asian to Inuit art, there aren't many areas this museum does not cover. From full medieval courtyards transported stone-by-stone from France to an original japanese tea house, there's a lot to discover here. Maybe the lack of focus ultimately undermines the whole effort. The Neoclassical building is coloured: look at the painted sculpture. Not sure if this is a nod to historic accuracy (Greek and Roman temples and statues were actually painted in colours we would call loud and garish today), or to the particular taste of the architects of donors....

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

One Liberty Center is a building that includes an observation deck on top. It was gloomy and rainy when I went up, but the views are great, of course.

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr



Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

South-West of City Hall, the French Quarter and the districts around Rittenhouse Square park offer some of the most elegant architecture in town, including many buildings housing fine shopping and dining.

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Renoir museum, devoted to the great French sculptor, is also on the Franklin Parkway museum district and is really more of a pavilion, but definitely worth the stop on your way to larger museums.

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

Philadelphia, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------

